# 100 Favorites: # 30



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Debussy: Preludes for Piano, Books I & II
Paul Jacobs (Nonesuch)*










What sets Jacobs' recordings of Debussy's Preludes apart is their _strangeness_. Jacobs doesn't just play this music for its beauty. Instead he focuses on the music's otherworldliness, its abstraction, its modernity. Jacobs' playing may not be as imperious or commanding as Michelangeli's (another pianist whose Preludes should not be missed), but his approach to this music so unique that I find myself captivated each time I listen.


----------

